# Buck sell question



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A few years ago purchased a buck at weanling age, shortly after, he started getting a wobbly rear end.
I didn't know what it was, thought polio or selenium deficiency.
Treated him, but wasn't working.

At the time I didn't think, but he came from an area with whitetail deer.
I have never had the issue in my area where we live.
It skipped my mind.
I remedied it wrong for a little while, then it popped into my head meningeal worm!!
He was really weak in the rear by this time.

So I treated him, he finally showed improvement.
And got better.
He was born Jan 2017, has been breeding and getting my girls preggo.
He has permanent damage to his rear end, however, he walks, breeds, but sometimes falls a bit but gets the deed done.

The thing is, when he walks, he looks normal, but when he runs he looks odd, like he can't control his legs well. But he is OK otherwise.
And butts heads with my other buck and still is boss.

My question is, I need to sell him, need new lines, do I sell him at normal price or do I have to downgrade price?

This is him..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he puts great kids on the ground, I'd sell at regular price then be willing to come down a bit. I'd rather start higher so that lower price isn't so low.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Obviously he's gorgeous and if he has been proven over and over again I don't see any reason to lower the price. However, I've noticed over here on the east coast there is a really great buck for sale, about the same age. The owner was forthcoming in the ad that his leg was previously broken and has a limp, but like your buck is well proven. The owner is having a hard time selling him regardless.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly that’s kinda a tough call. Especially not seeing him. The main thing as a buyer I would be worried about is if he is bad enough to be injured while breeding (meaning he breaks his penis because that’s game over). So I think what I would do is since you see him, ask yourself what you would do if he came up for sale and you needed a buck. If you would say no big deal then keep it at a high price. If you would pass then lower it. The only thing I would be worried about is if you NEED to move him you will be playing a game for awhile with people showing up and leaving without buying. So I say what would you do


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely a tough call. I agree with everyone above.


----------



## GoatLover24839 (Apr 22, 2020)

He's gorgeous! Don't sell him for a lower price. If he can walk just fine, then you could even raise the price a bit higher. He's looks very bulky. Just inform his buyers about his back end problem. It would be better if they knew. If the buyers are understanding and good people, I don't think they'll mind that much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, he produces really well and is a nice looking bulky buck.

It is a tough call, that is why I am asking, LOL. 

I can't keep him forever, but I really don't want to have to put him down because no one wants him with an issue.

I started breeding him around 6-7 months old and all the times he got the job done. 

I am so frustrated. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No! I don’t think you will need to put him down! He just might not bring as much. I’m a overly cautious person and I would spend money on a nice buck and risk it, again depending on how bad he is, I just might not spend a high dollar for him. 
I think if you don’t need to move him put him up for sale at a normal price, if he doesn’t move then lower it. But he’s not worthless. Heck even butcher wise he’s worth $300 alone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

No suggestions, but if my little 5'2 rearend saw him, i would be headed the other direction! He's huge!!! Funny coming from me, considering i have a Brahman x bull!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yeah, he looks intimidating, he wasn't doing that at me, it was at my other buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have been very honest with everyone who was inquiring about him. 
They were all excited until I told them of his issue, they have all been backing off. 
Even lowered price and still Nada.  Pretty frustrating. 
I have a few who think meningeal worm is thrown to the offspring, Really people? I explain about it, as it has nothing to do with that. 
What a world, what a world.:bonk:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a shame.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a bummer. It's funny people will pay for a lower quality animals but not one like with a slight gimp.

How noticeable is it really? I am certainly not encouraging you to be dishonest in advertising but is it really even worth mentioning? It's not a genetic flaw and does not impact his performance. And people don't show bucks his age anyhow I don't think. I know it sticks in your mind as you feel you should have caught it earlier but it's really no failure from a sales standpoint.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s a bummer, he’s a beautiful boy. Hopefully the right person will come along soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well try and look on the bright side, if they think it can be passed down to his offspring they would probably end up being a royal pain in the behind for the rest of his life with him. Trust me! 
I know it’s frustrating but at the same time you are doing exactly the right thing. If you didn’t mention it and they showed up they would probably get annoyed bad mouth you.
Don’t give up hope just yet. I know a lot of people are still working on selling kids and not yet have breeding at the top of their concerns at the moment. 
A idea though! What about getting a video of him and when they message you send the video to them and then tell them what is going on. If it’s really not THAT bad then they probably will have a hard time pin pointing it anyways.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it is frustrating.
I want to be honest, I am just that way.

I did do video's, and when they asked to see it I did send them.

He isn't bad, but when he gets rushed by me, he looks a bit weird in the rear legs, but when, he is being natural and doing the norm, he looks pretty good, just has a slight limp on one rear leg when walking.
I was videoing him, he looked pretty good. I couldn't get him to do the weirdo walk/run. Go figure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Pam I am so sorry, I saw some of your ads and I think he looks amazing! If he were in my area I really think someone would buy him and take the chance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, thanks Candice. :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If he was around here, he would be snatched up pretty quickly. 
The critters they call Boer crosses, are awful. Skinny, stunted with traditional Boer coloring. I think there might be 3 bucks and everyone uses them, really inbred! (Ok, I'm sure there are more bucks, but the goats that I've seen are not quality, the 4-h kids are being taken for a ride.)

At one time, I was looking into and had some Boers. I figured the meat kids would compliment my income during the off months of milking. It would have worked, there is a lot of interest in meat, but the darn kids were too cute to sell for dinner. (Just my opinion, I have absolutely nothing against anyone that raises/slaughters humanly, or eats goat meat). 

Anyway, I am sure the right person will come along. He sure is nice looking!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Bummer. He's a gourgous boy!You would think that people would research a bit I would have happily jumped on the chance to bring a buck like him home


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With all the Semen sale rage..why not keep him & sell straws. Anyone around goats, knows what he produces will not have his situation. I think he is amazing. Besides, hes not a race horse, hes a stud buck. Being honest is the best you can b . Their excuse is their lose. Hes amazing. Got amazing bloodlines.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Can't wait to add him to the herd!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats Alboergoats! I think he is a really nice buck. You do not generally find them like that in my area. LOL I was fixing to post that if I was actually able to I would be messaging about him. As my prior posts have indicted I am obviously not able to but man he is a nice looking fellow. You rarely see one like him in my area.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow ALBoerGoats you bought him? That is so awesome! Congrats! He looks like a tank! You'll have to keep us updated on him!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, will be picking him up next weekend! Very excited!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

COOL! Congratulations to both of you! And the buck too! (dance):clapping::wow:ohlalaThis is when he sees his new girlfriends!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Yes, will be picking him up next weekend! Very excited!


Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hurray! :clapping: So great to have another member buy one of your goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All of you are so sweet. 
I appreciate your support.:bighug:

Congrats Alexis (ALboergoats), Electro is a nice looking buck and produces very well, you should be happy with what he produces for you. 

See you this weekend.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Picked him up today! Thanks again @toth boer goats !


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! :wow::wow:
You got a GREAT BUCK ! HE IS GORGEOUS! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's so good looking! I love his white back leg! CONGRATS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 

And thanks everyone.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Day late & a dollar short! 
:bonk::crazy:

LOL... I was just seeing this thread for the first time! LOVE your boy @toth boer goats @ALBoerGoats Glad that worked out for you both... Very exciting exchange...

I had just been in the market for a boy as well. Wish I would've seen this way sooner. (Oh well, everything happens for a reason!) Glad that all worked out well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bighug:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would just sell him full disclosure, normal price but if they try to negotiate down due to it, I'd probably be open to that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I did. 

Read above.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Electro weighed in at 245 lbs today


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Gosh, that's a big animal!:dazed:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok stop..hes gorgeous! Your gonna make me drool!:hubbahubba:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I shaved him because of the heat and he's still a hunk under all that hair


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I am so excited for you and for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------

